# Big storm for the East Coast, Tues Jan 27th!



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Here's the big one we've been waiting for! I'm in the "Crippling snow" area! It's been nice knowing you all! 














> *This early week blizzard means business -- Here's the IMPACT MAP without snowfall totals -- A potent clipper system will dive south into the midwestern states on Sunday/Monday before transferring energy offshore and blowing up into a major storm on Monday/Tuesday. There is still some discrepancy over the exact track, so that will still have to be watched over the next few days. Very cold air is in place, along with what looks to be ample moisture streaming in from offshore and a rapidly strengthening low pressure system. In other words, this is the perfect recipe for a classic coastal blizzard. FOR NOW, it looks like New York City to Portland, Maine are going to be hit hardest, but models have been hinting at an even GREATER area of impact, extending back further west than THIS MAP shows. This is not set in stone. We may move things further west or east at this time tomorrow... Either way, keep it here -- There's a blizzard coming.*


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Better get my TB Storm 2410 fixed and running tomorrow. Also need to make sure my Toro 521 is ready to make runs. Going to do some last minute checkups on my machines


----------



## peisnowguy (Jan 19, 2014)

I was in the crippling snow area too, but now the models are trending to the west and I may be out of luck. I can't buy a good snow storm this Winter and we had like three meters of snow over the Winter last year


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Very happy with the way the freshly repowered machine ran today just have to check one belt and check the oil ...it's ready for Tuesday. bring it on !!!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

After today's let down I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this next one too. The way my schedule works I'm off Monday and Tuesday this week and don't go in on Wednesday until 3 pm. Plenty of time to clear whatever comes our way, would be my "perfect storm" to enjoy my blower for the first time this year!


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> After today's let down I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this next one too. The way my schedule works I'm off Monday and Tuesday this week and don't go in on Wednesday until 3 pm. Plenty of time to clear whatever comes our way, would be my "perfect storm" to enjoy my blower for the first time this year!


Yeah keeping my fingers crossed for the bigger snow... Today was 5 inches of wet heavy stuff where I am . I am lucky enough to work at a facility that when it snows hard if they do cancel my shift I still get payed without using vacation time. So if it does happen and I end up home, I'll blow some snow and cook some food  I really do want to make some serious snow fly, after it's initial test today performing well.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

We went out tonight so I'll be dealing with Saturday's 4-5 inches Sunday morning. It should toss nicely.

The Tuesday performance of Old Man Winter is looking like a 30 hour event bringing 14-23 inches depending on how it plays out. I'm also in the crippling band, is that a new term? My my read is that it's a lot of hype. No doubt we'll be getting significant snow but with temperatures firmly down in the teens it will be nice snow, not sleet, freezing rain, rain or any other nonsense.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

You guys below us get all the good storms. The nor'easter that blew through here yesterday took every flake of snow. It was plus 8c last night and hammered rain.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Cripple zone. Time to break out Big Red HS928 for the first time this year.


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Cripple zone. *bring it on!!!*


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

moderate heavy here


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like we may be getting ours too.

http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...areaid=PAZ036&office=KCTP&etn=0008&tid=545815
Ariens 522ss out of commission with shattered paddle. Fall back on the Toro and the "Tek". Thank God for snowblowers! Hope nothing happens to the old folks around us. Already have the chains on the truck just in case. Gas cans all filled with fresh, treated gas.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Going out to fill my 5 gal gas can. I have a 2 gal that's full. Getting ready for snowmageddon. Just have to finish a quick drive belt adjustment on my TB storm 2410 and check oil in both machines


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*This is the BIG ONE we've been waiting for*

Wow, that's something! And our local weatherman confirms this storm will be measured in feet...just not certain how many


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

AccuWeather says 11.4" for us. Didn't even bother with the blower- just used the shovel for the 2" of slop on Sat. Got my 5 gal gas can 2/3 filled Fri and plenty of 2 stroke oil, so fuel will not be an issue.

This time, it looks like it may be Toro TIme. The 3hp Powerlite is running, but I REALLY want to try out the new toy. The 6.5 hp 3650 is apart in the basement right now. Ordered a scraper bar (arrived) and 2 paddles from diff vendors (wanted to see how diff ones were made). 

One paddle is already here, so I may run the blower with a new one matched with an old one. Older one is worn down by maybe 3/4", but hoping that wont be enough to cause balance issues.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

We got 7 inches of snow Saturday, according to my first grader and her ruler. I was out at 8AM moving it because of the threat of rain and ice. The snow was on the heavy side but not an issue for the Toro 1132. The Troybilt storm 1030 cut thru it as well.

Talking high winds, have to stock up on a few items including gas for the generator. Let the rookie madness begin at the supermarket.

Advisory: New Nor'Easter Winter Weather Advisory
 Dear Nixle User,
The latest National Weather Center forecast is showing snow for our area starting Monday morning and ending by Tuesday morning. 

Total additional accumulations are currently estimated at between 6' and 16", depending on the final (still uncertain) course of the storm.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

*Snowmageddon*

Yes all of us here have been hoping for this. Now we're getting it. Got both of my machines fueled up,belts checked and adjusted,and 7 gals of gas just in case needed for the machines. Just think that tomorrow at 4:00 AM we could start to see the start of the storm and that it could be a 3 day storm.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Do not include me in the....... "here's the one we have all been waiting for" crowd. 

For all of you sno thro owners who are so happy to see this come, come on over to my place and clear. I guarantee you will (not) feel the same about snow storms when you are done. 

All in fun guys with a certain amount of seriousness...................


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

"Crippling band" is so obviously media hype..14" to 24" is far from "crippling" for the North East..South Buffalo got SIX FEET in 24 hours and that wasn't even crippling, all it did was slow things down for a few days..

If you are talking about 6" in Atlanta, then yes, the word "crippling" would actually apply  ...but IMO the people of New England should be insulted that the media thinks a mere 14 to 24 inches will be "crippling" for them..that assumption is just pathetic..but the media thrives on hype, its what they do..

Scot


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sscot hit it out of the park. The media loves to generate fear. Go buy all the milk and eggs you can. You may be stuck in your house for 18 hours. It cracks me up when there is a run on shovels. What happened to the one you used last year?


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Koenig041 said:


> It cracks me up when there is a run on shovels. What happened to the one you used last year?


Actually, I just noticed that my shovel has a nice big crack in the handle. It held together yesterday, but I guess I'm in the market for a new shovel now!


----------



## theeplaymaker (Oct 15, 2014)

Hoping this moves west a little so I can really test my Snapper H1528E, I had about 3" of slush and it kept clogging yesterday until I put it in 5 or 6 and kept it fed. Excited for the 6-10" they are saying right now though as long as it's not super wet like yesterday.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Make sure to watch the twenty year old anchor babe on the news for instructions on how to shovel snow properly.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

The media loves point and shoot events, floods, fires, explosions, and other disasters. If they can't get a visual, it doesn't get much attention.
Sid


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> "Crippling band" is so obviously media hype..14" to 24" is far from "crippling" for the North East..South Buffalo got SIX FEET in 24 hours and that wasn't even crippling, all it did was slow things down for a few days..
> 
> If you are talking about 6" in Atlanta, then yes, the word "crippling" would actually apply  ...but IMO the people of New England should be insulted that the media thinks a mere 14 to 24 inches will be "crippling" for them..that assumption is just pathetic..but the media thrives on hype, its what they do..
> 
> Scot


The New York metropolitan area remains by a significant margin the most populous in the United States, estimated around 25 million live in the tri state area. NYC, CT, NJ. NJ tops the population per square mile in the States. Considering it's size a good portion of the 25 million is right here in jersey.
Now even if you have 1 percent out there on the roads screwing them up how many is that? Just 1 percent.
24" crippling around here...yes. It also depends on how fast the storm is moving. And how fast it dumps the snow. 
Compare that to the around 1,200,000 in the buffalo area. Plus that was Lake effect as you saw half of Buffalo was under and across the street had very little snow. Nothing like a Northeaster blowing by especially if it stalls out in the ocean and just keeps churning the snow in. It was a lot of snow but nothing like what a Northeaster can do.

It is a different world out here on the Northeast coast when a Northeaster blows by.

*I hope that "hype" works and a lot stay home so the plows can do their job.*

Did they pick a name yet?


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Funny how so many people (myself included) who are prepared are all hoping for the 'big one'. Seems similar to the way that many 'preppers' secretly hope for a SHTF scenario, so that all their preparations will pay dividends. Of course, the storm will do whatever it will do, regardless of whether we want it or not, so really all that we can do IS to prepare, but the psychology is amusing, nevertheless.

Boys and their toys..


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

(expanding on my previous post)
14" to 24" is a _big_ storm certainty..its not something to take lightly.
but remember that 24" is the high end of the estimate, and not likely to actually happen..it will probably be around 18"..

which is enough to shut down businesses, schools and roads.._for one day!_ 

im not saying it isnt a big deal..its a good sized storm..
I only question the use of the word "crippling"..that is obviously out of line and pure media hype.

Here is Rochester, 18" might not even close schools for the day..
for Western NY, the border between "an actual big snow event" and "a Tuesday" is 24" in one day..
12" is business as usual and wont close anything, it slows down the morning commute by a few minutes, but that's the extent of it..

I think the people of New England are as equally hardy when it comes to snow..
sure, a major city like Boston will have a harder time, only because its so huge..but overall, I still say 18" does not fall into the "crippling" category..

Scot


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Scot, here in my town, a broadcast of a flake falling will close schools. God forbid the kids have to deal with any kind of situation. 

But I guess that is what separates the men from the "candy dupas"


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

So my front and back yard are fully green. Not a flake to be seen. Now they are saying up to 14 inches here on Tuesday. Should be a good workout for the Honda. But probably get 2 inches.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Did they pick a name yet?


 Winter Storm "Juno"


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

For us, it is all depending on the track. Weather.com now predicting 4"-8" between Mon and Tues, while Accuweather.com predicting 16.5". Quite a range. Buckle up..


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I was making my way to Boston in 1978 delivering deicer to the airport in Bangor, Maine. It took me a week as everything was closed up in RI and Ma.
After sitting at the RI line for 3 days I hopped on the old back roads to bypass RI and Boston. The big roads were just one big parking lot, the back roads opened up quicker.
I remember it well, it was a mere 27" or so in Bean-town they say.
Crippling.......yes.
It took almost 4 days to open up RT 95 through Providence and longer for Boston. Thousands of cars and trucks got mangled when the Army came through with their D-9 bulldozers clearing the roads. They just ran them all over or pushed them into a pile! When I returned from Bangor they had just opened up the big roads. It was eerily void of traffic and I got to see what the Army did to clear the roads. My Bro in law left earlier then me and sat in his truck on the highway in Cranston, RI for 5 days. That is another story of what he did. I encountered him as I was making my way home, he was stuck with froze up air. Luckily I had a bottle of Methanol and we unfroze him. I always carry Methanol in the winter time, best thing there is for breaking up ice.
While a typical nor'easter brings steady snow for six to twelve hours, the Blizzard of '78 brought heavy snow for an unprecedented full 33 hours as it was blocked from heading into the North Atlantic by a strong Canadian high pressure area.
Throw out a Wiki on it, there is a lot more on the 78 blizzard on the net.
Northeastern United States blizzard of 1978 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
One thing that helped the NYC area was that everyone woke up and looked outside and stayed home.
People up North got the storm after they were in to work, when they let them go early but it was too late, they all got out on the roads and just jammed them solid. RT 95 in RI and Boston was just a big parking lot of buried cars that people abandoned and walked away. It was quite a job for the Army to clean up.

4" or 5" an hour is a lot of snow! Plus they didn't really forecast that storm right till the last few hours.
For you younger folks Google Blizzard of 1978, check out some of the pictures.
It was reported the Woonsocket, RI got 5" per hour for 10 hours. If that is not "crippling" I don't know what would be. There is a story on an old guy in his Cadillac stranded on the highway he left a diary. He eventually got covered by snow plows coming by and died in his car. They didn't find him for a couple of weeks after the snow started melting away. He was by Woonsocket I believe.
That storm is in the record books and memories.

So depending on what the storm does it very well can be "crippling", especially here on the Northeast coast .

*Like I said I hope all the "hype" works and everyone stays home.*


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey caddydaddy, where did you find that map?

How about giving updates on the predictions?
An updated map?


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Hey caddydaddy, where did you find that map?
> 
> How about giving updates on the predictions?
> An updated map?


It's from Wild about Weather. It's a pay site, but someone posted that on a Facebook page I'm on. 

Here's the latest they posted:



> *First snowfall map will be released at 1:30 PM this afternoon... And yes, it may look unbelievable. We're talking a blizzard dropping a widespread 1-2+ feet from Philadelphia to Boston -- (Yard) stick around!*


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

caddydaddy said:


> It's from Wild about Weather. It's a pay site, but someone posted that on a Facebook page I'm on.
> 
> Here's the latest they posted:


That is why I couldn't find it.
If you can, post the new one when they update it, leave the old one for comparison.
Thanks


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Well I just went out to the garage and checked the machine and went over my check list. Filled her with petrol and I even gave the inside of the chute, deflector and exit hole a coat of wax. I even gave the bucket, dashboard and handle bars a quick coat. 

From our latest update, it's a 12"-24" storm. All I am hoping for is that it will be light(er) fluffy type snow so that it'll be eas(ier) to clear. And of course......... a lower accumulation amount..  

Slow but sure guys! Safe clearing to everyone...........


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Kielbasa said:


> From our latest update, it's a 12"-24" storm. All I am hoping for is that it will be light(er) fluffy type snow so that it'll be eas(ier) to clear. And of course......... a lower accumulation amount..


Weather channel forecasts a high of 23F, -5C for Boston on Tuesday..
thats cold enough that it should be fairly fluffy..so that will be helpful.
(For ease of clearing, "the colder the better"..)

Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

caddydaddy said:


> It's from Wild about Weather. It's a pay site, but someone posted that on a Facebook page I'm on.
> 
> Here's the latest they posted:
> 
> ...


If that model is right we are in for a heck of a storm!
Some spots 40+ inches!
And the wind!~
It is just going to sit there and dump on us.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Koenig041 said:


> Sscot hit it out of the park. The media loves to generate fear. Go buy all the milk and eggs you can. You may be stuck in your house for 18 hours. It cracks me up when there is a run on shovels. What happened to the one you used last year?


Exactly ! I have been using the same two shovels for years.  Now with the Powershift I'm using them a lot less


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

GreenMtnMan said:


> Make sure to watch the twenty year old anchor babe on the news for instructions on how to shovel snow properly.


 oh I'll be watching her alright I'm not sure I will hear anything more than blah blab blah but I'll watch her anyway  we do have a few very good meteorologists in the Boston area NECN has a couple and channel 7 has a couple so it will be interesting to see what they say and compared to what we actually get .


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> (expanding on my previous post)
> 14" to 24" is a _big_ storm certainty..its not something to take lightly.
> but remember that 24" is the high end of the estimate, and not likely to actually happen..it will probably be around 18"..
> 
> ...



Exactly ! it's a decent storm but it will cripple. It will however let us use our snowblower is like we've been waiting for along the coast where we have had next to nothing until yesterday. 


Correction: I was using voice recognition and it messed up that is supposed to say it's a decent storm but it will NOT cripple. Guess I have to learn to reread everything!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I had a couple of shovels for many years. Over 15 years.
I wore them out so a few years ago I bought 3 more, 2 for my helpers.
I also picked up 2 long handled ice windshield scrappers.
Last year I got a bag of salt, I don't use it much it is still almost full.
I think I am ready.
Friday I got new 5 gals of gas and added treatment. Filled up the pickup truck too.
I have a propane generator, 4 20 lb cans, should last a while if I need them.
We have a whole bunch of oil lamps, 2 of the larger ones throw out a good fair amount of heat.
The old (young) lady just went food shopping, this is her normal food shopping day. I am not allowed to go as I buy too much, and I read before I buy. She goes in like a hurricane picking the food. I don't care I HATE SHOPPING!

She was amazed that the fanatics were not out in full force stocking up on food. Normally when this happens they are out there in full force picking the shelves clean.

I have a roof rake I am going to go outside and rake a little of the last storm off to make room for more.
A lot don't realize how much weight can accumulate on the roof with snow, especially if it gets hit with rain on top of it.
This storm is supposed to be all light powered snow, not the heavy wet crap.
If anything that is good. 
BRING IT ON! Whatever the name of this one is.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

The weather models vary a bit on this storm, but most have my part of the state of Ct in a range of 15-30 inches. If we get in the heavy bands, then add another ten inches to that. 
Looks a lot like storm Nemo, which was about three feet where I lived at the time. 
In any case, a crippling storm for a very populated area. I expect that major highways may be shut down on Tuesday to emergency vehicles only if those amounts are close to correct.
The main problem is that I want to snowblow before drifts get higher than thirty inches. Otherwise it's a very long and tedious process of knocking down the snow. In Nemo I could not do that because there were whiteout conditions when over six inches an hour was falling and you could not see your own feet. Hopefully I can get out and blow it when there is "only" fifteen inches, and then do it again when it stops.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Good plan Surge. I always like to do it in one trip, but it always depends on the amount. I am down in Meriden. Channel 3's 801 station had Meriden was right above the blizzard line showing wind and snow for us and out of the blizzard zone. They are not giving true accumulation totals as of yet.



Surge said:


> The weather models vary a bit on this storm, but most have my part of the state of Ct in a range of 15-30 inches. If we get in the heavy bands, then add another ten inches to that.
> Looks a lot like storm Nemo, which was about three feet where I lived at the time.
> In any case, a crippling storm for a very populated area. I expect that major highways may be shut down on Tuesday to emergency vehicles only if those amounts are close to correct.
> The main problem is that I want to snowblow before drifts get higher than thirty inches. Otherwise it's a very long and tedious process of knocking down the snow. In Nemo I could not do that because there were whiteout conditions when over six inches an hour was falling and you could not see your own feet. Hopefully I can get out and blow it when there is "only" fifteen inches, and then do it again when it stops.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

I love to only go out once, if possible. But during Nemo I had drifts of four and five feet in the driveway. I could not blow right through that without burying the blower. I had to gradually use a shovel to lower the height of the snow and very slowly blow it. Took a very long time. I would rather not have to use a shovel at all. But if I cannot see in front of me I may be forced to wait till the end. Not sure if the snow will drift as much in my new location. I may find out on Tuesday unless the forecast is a huge bust. Not sure I want this much snow!


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

*Update with snowfall totals! WOW!*

Here's the latest update:



> *We give you the blizzard of 2015 -- No, this is not a hyped up storm. In just under 24 hours we'll begin to watch a blizzard form just offshore North Carolina, and move nearly due north before stalling out to the south of Long Island -- The storm will bring blinding snow, strong gusty winds in excess of 50 mph, and coastal flooding with winds pushing onshore from the east. When all is done, these are the totals we'll be looking at -- For more information, click the link: The Blizzard of 2015 - Wild about Weather*


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

We were forecast to have snow today, the sidewalks had a light coating of ice, that was it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> We were forecast to have snow today, the sidewalks had a light coating of ice, that was it.


 and I am happy with that there HCBPH.


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm jealous up here in Montreal no snow in forecast until Thursday then bugger all really an inch if lucky wish i was in NYC or Boston area.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

oh wow! Im now part of it! 
(we were completely out of range before..)
Western NY is now in the 1" to 3" zone..

and I see the maxiumum zone has been increased from 14"-24" up to 20"-30"!
ok, I take back what I said before about the hyped use of the word "crippling"..
its now a lot more serious that it was even earlier today..

who here is in Long Island, Northern NY city burbs, Rhode Island or Connecticut? you guys are in the bullseye!

Scot


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> who here is in Long Island, Northern NY city burbs, Rhode Island or Connecticut? you guys are in the bullseye!
> 
> Scot


Me! 

I'll post up some pics of the "crippling" snow!


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

*I am sure she will be sending some subliminal messages..*



GreenMtnMan said:


> Make sure to watch the twenty year old anchor babe on the news for instructions on how to shovel snow properly.


 ...if you get her drift


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> oh wow! Im now part of it!
> (we were completely out of range before..)
> Western NY is now in the 1" to 3" zone..
> 
> ...


I'm in the 20/30 "


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

supposed to get 16-26"
went to church today and prayed for 12 or less


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

time2time said:


> ...if you get her drift


Nothing like a skirt to promote good body mechanics. Bend at the knees, lift with the legs......


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Ready to go.. stocked up on food and supplies. Heading out to fill the 5 gallon gas can and top off the car. Took apart the little Powerlite and a belt is starting to come apart. Should be ok for the time being, but I ordered another one. It won't be here in time of course, so I am really glad to have more than one blower.

NYC is currently showing in the 20" to 30" zone. Of course, will have to play that by ear. Next time everyone prays for snow, it would be good to coordinate so as to not over-order..


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

brickcity said:


> supposed to get 16-26"
> went to church today and prayed for 12 or less


I did the old lucky snow dance and prayed for at least 2 feet 
It wasn't pretty


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

The only reason I don't want this storm is. I do not want to be in my truck for 30 plus hrs. It going to be a long one.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> I did the old lucky snow dance and prayed for at least 2 feet
> It wasn't pretty


You ASKED for it.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

caddydaddy said:


> Here's the latest update:


Here at the VT,QC border the forecast is: Tues. -Snow (14F), Wed. Periods of Snow (16F) Thurs. periods of Snow 19F) No snow amounts given but according to the above map that translates into 3" to 5". Last night we got about 2" plus that was not even predicted.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

You folks stay safe out there . Stay home and encourage those you know to do the same . If you have to drive *please turn your headlight switch on* _*so that your tail lights are lit*_ .
Pet peeve of mine , way too many folks think that daytime headlights means your tail lights are on.


----------



## peisnowguy (Jan 19, 2014)

This is one of the best sites for seeing the snowfall for your area. Earl Barker's CONUS Snowfall Page

Checkout the NAM, GFS and GEM models....they all have a different take sometimes but give a pretty good idea of what you are going to get. Use the total snowfall with the Evan Kuchera algorithm on them, since these are supposed to be temperature corrected which you usually don't get and they just go with a 10 to 1 ratio.

Four model runs per day come out.
0z = 9 PM EST
6Z = 3 AM EST
12Z = 9 AM EST
18Z = 3 PM EST


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

peisnowguy said:


> This is one of the best sites for seeing the snowfall for your area. Earl Barker's CONUS Snowfall Page


It looks like that could maybe be an interesting page..
But..

I cant make any sense out of it..can you give us a quick lesson how
to use it? how do we know which of the 500 links we should click on? 



> Four model runs per day come out.
> 0z = 9 PM EST
> 6Z = 3 AM EST
> 12Z = 9 AM EST
> 18Z = 3 PM EST


I have absolutely no idea what that means..

Scot


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

caddydaddy said:


> It's from Wild about Weather. It's a pay site, but someone posted that on a Facebook page I'm on.
> 
> Here's the latest they posted:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> It looks like that could maybe be an interesting page..
> But..
> 
> I cant make any sense out of it..can you give us a quick lesson how
> ...


 Scot, the z would stand for Zulu meaning GWT, and the est is Eastern standard time. I hope that's what you meant when you said you didn't have an idea. If not disregard.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow, I'm now part of the 20-30" range. Things will get really interesting around here if the model doesn't change. 

Just got done putting the motorcycle in the back of the garage and the blower in the front then ran out to pick up 5 gallons of gas. The Platinum 30 and I are ready, bring it.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

As of yesterday our youngest son, who is an Electrical Lineman here in Michigan, 
was put on what amounts to "Storm Work Standby" for this week's event in the east.

There may be an eastbound convoy in his future, which wouldn't be his first, by any means.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm in the 20-30 inch range too. This will be a true test for my 53 year old snowblower. She fired up last night without hesitation and the new x-trac tires are mounted up and ready. Drift bar bolted back on the biucket. Got it moved the the garage and threw the ramps in the back of the truck so I can get to families at some point. I just hope the old girl is going to be up to the task!


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

Let's hope our utility companies are up for a speedy repair, unlike CL&P in CT who made national news a couple years ago with their gross incompetence. I have family in CT who were without power for 14 days after that October storm. There were work crews from out of state who couldn't work because they had no work orders, and then governor "idiot" Malloy had the state cops detain all work trucks coming in from out of state to help who did not have DOT stickers on their trucks.


----------



## huck (Oct 2, 2014)

Let it snow !!!!


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

Good luck to all of you and enjoy the dump of snow and your day off from the daily grind.

Our last two winters have been winters from #@%# with lots of snow and cold, today its hitting 40's and my grass is starting to poke through. We really were not driving on the lakes up to about a week or so ago, its been a strange year around here for sure. 

I half expected not to have a winter this year, I bought a new snowblower this year!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

They had the national news listing this as the 'storm of storms' for the eastern areas. Everyone please be safe and insure friends and family are safe too.

I actually had the Vette out yesterday so I could turn it around and be able to do some work on it. Unreal for January. Sorry guys, but I'll take that over being up to my elbows in snow like we've had in years previous.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

In NW Jersey we got about an inch of snow overnight. While turning the dogs out at 8:00am it started to flurry and you could feel the winds pick up a bit. Kids in school this morning with a planned early dismissal at 12:35. Snow is now falling at a healthy pace. Be safe everyone.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Pretty **** glad I picked the Pro 28 over something lesser right about now!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

18" (45cms) should cripple New-York city for a while, but here we are used to that and more.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

You bet your dupa!!! :d



bkwudz said:


> pretty **** glad i picked the pro 28 over something lesser right about now!


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Well guys, Im not looking forward to this storm but at the same time I'm not worried about my machines being able to do that work. 

Saturday's mush storm killed my Husqvarna i was working on. No parts or time to get it ready for this storm, I had to act fast and I was lucky enough to get a new Toro PowerMax hd 928 oxhe at a local dealer... Last one actually. 

It was either that or the Ariens Platinum 30" SHO, but they were sold out. So now I have my Honda at my house and the new Toro at the investment property. I'm ready to go and ultra-thankful for family who helped me get the blower at a last minute, last ditch chance at a hole-in-the-wall place. 

Be safe everyone!


----------



## Rodman (Dec 2, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> who here is in Long Island, Northern NY city burbs, Rhode Island or Connecticut? you guys are in the bullseye!
> Scot


That be me Scot! Bought my new 28+ just after Thanksgiving
and every one at work was thanking me on my purchase (very little snow since my purchase) until today. My real concern is the snow on the roof.


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

I live in south-central Connecticut and the snow is falling already. Tomorrow will be a day from snow **** from what I've heard. I'm not greedy, but I might be willing to do a few driveways and make some extra money.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Caddy, tried to give you a "like", hope I didn't screw it up!!


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

EarthWindandFire said:


> I'm not greedy, but I might be willing to do a few driveways and make some extra money.


Thinking of offering to go do some sidewalks with the daughter (12 years old, and 'strong like bull'). Will offer to do the blower and let her 'man' a shovel, and keep half the $. 

Wonder if she will take the offer..


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Snowfall totals (predictions) started "lower" yesterday morning, 20" to 24" max for the heaviest bands..then upgraded to 30"+ yesterday afternoon and evening..Now the predictions are being downgraded a bit again..we now back to seeing 24" max..

still a big storm! nothing to take lightly..
just wanted to share that I have been seeing some downgrading of predictions this afternoon..evening news tonight will probably have the most accurate numbers.

Scot


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Here's the latest snowfall total predictions:


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

this stuff is really light. woudn't even be worth clearing the sidewalk in the morning with another ft coming and 40 mph wind gusts.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> I'm in the 20-30 inch range too. This will be a true test for my 53 year old snowblower. She fired up last night without hesitation and the new x-trac tires are mounted up and ready. Drift bar bolted back on the biucket. Got it moved the the garage and threw the ramps in the back of the truck so I can get to families at some point. I just hope the old girl is going to be up to the task!


I'd say she looks ready  This will be a big one, remember to check the oil a couple times  I love the older ones


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

bkwudz said:


> Pretty **** glad I picked the Pro 28 over something lesser right about now!


Sweet you will enjoy that ! I'm also glad I went with the 301cc over the 212 cc when I did my repower a few weeks ago. If it were not for the extra cash I'd have gone even bigger but this should prove to work well. Enjoy


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

AriensSnowman said:


> Let's hope our utility companies are up for a speedy repair, unlike CL&P in CT who made national news a couple years ago with their gross incompetence. I have family in CT who were without power for 14 days after that October storm. There were work crews from out of state who couldn't work because they had no work orders, and then governor "idiot" Malloy had the state cops detain all work trucks coming in from out of state to help who did not have DOT stickers on their trucks.


I can't speak to CT, but there are already some Michigan Line Crews enroute to the areas getting hit by this storm.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

time2time said:


> Thinking of offering to go do some sidewalks with the daughter (12 years old, and 'strong like bull'). Will offer to do the blower and let her 'man' a shovel, and keep half the $.
> 
> Wonder if she will take the offer..


If she does you are a lucky dad. None of the kids I know would leave the video games and go out and work unless they were told they had to.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Pretty crazy in the Boston area, food stores are packed, and shelves are empty, and gas stations are running out of gas


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

caddydaddy said:


> Here's the latest snowfall total predictions:


Funny how all the snow seems to cut right at the Canadian border. Maybe we won't get any snow afterall.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's the beginning, how deep will it get??


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Took little red and big red out to cleanup the first couple of inches we received. Big red tore through it no problem. I think the belt on little red is slipping so I might have to make a short trip to my local ope shop tomorrow. Well at least I have my better machine running correctly


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

storm2410 said:


> Took little red and big red out to cleanup the first couple of inches we received. Big red tore through it no problem. I think the belt on little red is slipping so I might have to make a short trip to my local ope shop tomorrow. Well at least I have my better machine running correctly


Just a tip, my grandfather used to keep a small can (spray) of Prestone Belt Dressing around for those times he had belts slip and needed things to work right there and then. I'll admit it's a temporary fix but it worked and saved him from driving right away, and got the job done.

He then got a replacement belt when he happen to be going in the direction of the Simplicity shop or the Napa depending on what the belt was installed on.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Cool pic of the storm from this evening!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

WoW, seems like the worst will hit Newfoundland.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

caddydaddy said:


> Cool pic of the storm from this evening!


Where is the latest other map totals?

I bet they changed the big time.
The storm is further east than they expected.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Where is the latest other map totals?
> 
> I bet they changed the big time.
> The storm is further east than they expected.


This update from an hour ago says it's still going to be a big one!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope so!
Forced to take a day off, NOW I WANT THE SNOW! 

Where is the other map with the totals, the maps with the pretty colors?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

72 degrees in Denver today


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Where is the other map with the totals, the maps with the pretty colors?


I haven't seen a newer one than the one I posted earlier today.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Ryan said:


> 72 degrees in Denver today


 I'd never think it'd be that warm there in late January! 

Put away your blower and break out the lawn mower!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Here's the beginning, how deep will it get??


That looks like what we have. Not enough to do anything with, but enough to make an inconvenience.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Snowin preeeeeety good right now here on Cape Cod. I hear the worst
hasn't hit yet. Will be going strong through the night into most of tomorrow.
I've heard the weather people have updated totals from 24 to 30 plus inches.
But we all know how dependable thems guys are. Will let ya know when it's 
over. Got my three blowers ready. First time for blowin snow so hope all 
goe's well.


Lee


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Koenig041 said:


> Sscot hit it out of the park. The media loves to generate fear. Go buy all the milk and eggs you can. You may be stuck in your house for 18 hours. It cracks me up when there is a run on shovels. What happened to the one you used last year?


 Gotta get the bread and milk!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Eh, he forgot the eggs.....


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

It's starting to wind up now right about midnight pretty good along the NH coast  and it's time to hit the hay.. can't wait to get up in the morning and look out at the winter wonderland. 

The Powershift is ready to go !! I'll probably have some fun midmorning if I can work with the wind and then clean it up in the evening again. I think I'll have to get my ski goggles out should be easier to see what nothing hitting the eyes. Even if I wait till Wednesday morning for my own driveway I'll do my neighbors late evening so she can get out and go to work Wednesday morning. I won't be up early enough to do hers before she goes. I tend to be a nighthawk 

Everyone have fun and be safe


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Looking like less than they had originally predicted.. wondering if this thing is tracking further east. Diff models still varying widely. Accuweather.com was saying all day approx 15" Mon and 8" Tues. Now that Monday is over, they show 1.8" for Mon, and still 7.8" for Tues. Looks like about 4" on the ground here now. 

In the morning I will crank up the (loud 2-stroke) Toro, maybe 8am. Our office already declared a closure.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

only got a dusting in southern new jersey


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Have about what looks like 10 inches here in Brooklyn, it is really hard to tell because the wind has blown it all over the place. Across the street it looks like 3 inches but a different story on my side of the street.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

What am I going to do!?

I ate all my eggs on all my toast and drank all my milk!
My gas went bad waiting for the storm!

I must have a total of 3" (inches!) outside.
Heck, I don't even think I have enough to blow!
Talk about blowing, the winds must be at least one mile per hour outside!

Scot was right, I think they do this to help the economy.
Everyone flocks to the stores and empty them, helps the economy out.

What a wasted vacation day! 
Of coarse the office people get paid as they are on salary. And they are the ones that shut the place up, there is talk about making them pay workers when there are "official" state of emergency's declared. I am all for it!

Oh well, I will make the best of my day off and work on my trains.
I think I will try the old Bird out too, though first I might have to blow the snow onto the driveway from the street.
Maybe I can flag down the plows and ask them to dump a load in the drive?

Heck, they been by my place 10/20 times so far. Normally they come through once and then you don't see them anymore. 
I guess they are having a hard time finding snow to plow.

I just got a great ideal, I am going to go riding around and see if the cops pull me over. Big travel band declared. 
I have a commercial license I will just tell them I am going to plow. Then pull some donuts as I pull away. 

I am never going to watch a weather forecaster AGAIN!
They are still saying up to 18" in my area, but I wonder when?
Maybe next year?


I hope someone out there is happy about the snow they are getting.
Yep, this one will go down in my history book!

I should have known by the name they picked, Juno is an ancient Roman goddess.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Boston has now been downgraded a third time..
from 30"+, to 24" and now into the 12" to 18" category:

http://i.imwx.com/images/maps/truvu/map_specnewsdct-99_ltst_4namus_enus_980x551.jpg

almost half of what the maximum forecast was Sunday and yesterday, of 30" plus..
we have now re-entered the "non-crippling" zone! 

Scot


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

*I made a gallon of pre-mix for this?*

For us, another dud. 3" or so. Hardly worth even cranking the Toro up, but I really do want to give it a test drive. If I don't get to use it in a timely manner, wondering what to do with any unused 50:1 premix? If it is further diluted, wondering if it is ok to use it in the car without fouling things (plugs, fuel injectors, etc).


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm in the suburbs NE of NY city and we only got about 3-6". Hard to judge because it's blowing powder, would need to go to an open field for a good measurement. Less snow the further west you go. 
This storm took an eastern track. I have to admit I'm disappointed after all the hype and excitement. Now what am I going to do with all this bread and milk?







. We don't even drink milk.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

It looks like Worcester (MA) is checking in at 25" right now. They say a couple of pockets will still be close to 36" by tonight. Hard to say what I've got, drifts are huge but snow doesn't look that deep on open areas. Huge drifts on the roof. I'm sure there are going to be many problems well into Wednesday in terms of drifting and getting things cleaned up.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

We've got a couple areas of the yard that are bare from the drifting, and some that are probably a couple feet deep. I guess it's much colder than they thought it was going to be, so the snow is much lighter and it's really blowing hard.

We'll see what happens the rest of the day, hoping for no power outages. Overall much lamer than I thought it terms of snowfall. They already cancelled school for TOMORROW here, will be no need for that I think.

Dave


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

well..IMO the weather forecasters and the govt officials did what they had to do..
and they made the right calls..
its FAR better to over-estimate and over-prepare, and then have a weaker storm than predicted, rather than UNDER estimate and under prepare then have a whopper of a storm with people stranded on the roads..and probably more deaths as a result!

Its a no-win for them either way!  people will complain either way..
but its FAR better overall to make the call on the more extreme end of the predictions and react as if that could happen..people are much safer overall that way.

Scot


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

time2time said:


> For us, another dud. 3" or so. Hardly worth even cranking the Toro up, but I really do want to give it a test drive. If I don't get to use it in a timely manner, wondering what to do with any unused 50:1 premix? If it is further diluted, wondering if it is ok to use it in the car without fouling things (plugs, fuel injectors, etc).


It's actually good for your car once a year, that's how I dispose of my 50:1 before filling the tank.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

temps are somewhat colder than they expected. 14F right now.


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Watching the storm from the window. Snow is blowing all over the place. I can totally visualize the guy that just bought his first snow blower ever and has never snowblowed before. It's sitting in the garage under a halo of lights. As soon as he deems it's not to early, he throws on his boots, jacket and gloves, and heads out to the garage. The snowblower comes to life with it's first pull, it's engine rumbling away. As he glances out the door at his enemy, he says to himself "Not this time mother nature, I have you beat!". He engages the auger and the clutch and makes his way out of the garage The auger eats away at the snow, blowing it nearly 20 feet away. "Take that!" he yells, as he grins ear to ear, "I am invincible!". And then, without any warning, a huge gust of wind blows all the snow back into the man's face! "Son of a b****!!!!!!"

I think we've all been there at least once. Hehe. Keep warm everyone!

p.s. This started out with just a simple post saying "it sure is windy out there". Guess I got a little carried away....


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

After going out, it turns out we ultimately got more like 6" of light, dry snow. The 6.5hp Toro SS made pretty quick work of it. Where the town pushes a berm of more dense, compacted snow, it worked OK. I did have to nibble at it and take smaller bites to keep from bogging. 

The 3650 weighs something like 75 lbs wet, so for the 1000sf of walkways and such that I do (with a lot of little turns and corners), I am thinking that trading the SS's nimbleness for the brute power of a big 2-stage might not necessarily make things easier for a moderate 'storm' like this.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm just coming in from an awesome clearing session! About 2 1/4 hrs on the 921036, son was running the Path Pro. I raised the scraper bar a bit and the big machine (AutoTurn) doesn't jump around nearly as bad as it did last week.

Some of the drifts and the end-of-drive scene were well over the top of the bucket and it just plowed thru on the lowest forward speed. Snow is mostly light but lots of wind to challenge where it's being thrown. 16F and still snowing hard. I'm sure I'll have at least one more session, if not two, by tomorrow morning.

I saw a couple of oil drips. I hope it's something I caused when checking the oil.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Still snowing here but i decided to try out the JD TRS 32. Got 4 foot plus 
drift 10 feet out in front of my garage. The TRS 32 is working well with 
only two issues. Hard time keeping the left tire locked and my home made 
skids i made 2 inch wide and they want to ride up the snow. Gonna make 
a new set at 1 inch wide. But so far it's been fun.


Lee


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

zup28w said:


> Watching the storm from the window. Snow is blowing all over the place. I can totally visualize the guy that just bought his first snow blower ever and has never snowblowed before. It's sitting in the garage under a halo of lights. As soon as he deems it's not to early, he throws on his boots, jacket and gloves, and heads out to the garage. The snowblower comes to life with it's first pull, it's engine rumbling away. As he glances out the door at his enemy, he says to himself "Not this time mother nature, I have you beat!". He engages the auger and the clutch and makes his way out of the garage The auger eats away at the snow, blowing it nearly 20 feet away. "Take that!" he yells, as he grins ear to ear, "I am invincible!". And then, without any warning, a huge gust of wind blows all the snow back into the man's face! "Son of a b****!!!!!!"
> 
> I think we've all been there at least once. Hehe. Keep warm everyone!
> 
> p.s. This started out with just a simple post saying "it sure is windy out there". Guess I got a little carried away....



Yeah.. huh.. that's food for thought here, think I'll get my ski goggles out before I go out this time, the wind is blowing it everywhere and I'm sure some will end up back in my face. We got 22 inches here so far on the seacoast, I'm a couple miles from the ocean thankfully but it's been a good storm here I hope it keeps going into the evening ! 

I may go out and clear in about around 4pm then do a final cleanup tomorrow A.M.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

It was a bust here. 6 " and now it's almost sunny.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

They just said Eastern MA could still see 1"+ per hour until 8pm!


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Have about 23" so far. Had this great idea to do sidewalks and main driveway but not the edge of the road because the plow trucks will just pile it back up if I dig out. As it is, the edge is probably around 36"+ high. I left maybe 4-5 ft in depth by the edge of the road. Then along came 3 dump trucks in formation and they widened the road another 1-2 feet. They managed to push a bunch of snow over the 36" mounds and onto the sidewalk and driveway . But still better than spending a bunch of time cleaning it out completely. 

Greg


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Just wrapped up a two hour clean-up and the equipment performed flawlessly. The HS928 saw the majority of the workload. Tossed the 20"+ dry light snow 55'+ feet down wind. Just for giggles I made two passes on my driveway where I blew the snow over the neighbors driveway (about 25' away) and into a culvert/drainage ditch (about 50' away from the end of my driveway. Hit the rest of the driveway with the HS621. Then cleaned the deck with the Toro 1800. Wiped down all the equipment and sprayed the augers with silicone. I'll head out later tonight for one more clean-up. More snow coming Friday night and possibly another significant snowfall for Sunday Night. Super Bowl, Snacks & Beverages, and Snow clearing... Can it get any better?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Freezn said:


> ....and possibly another significant snowfall for Sunday Night. Super Bowl, Snacks & Beverages, and Snow clearing... Can it get any better?


A-men !

I'm gassed and ready to go - - anxiously awaiting Round 2 










​


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Just came in from a couple hours of work with the 622. She purred through drifts up to 25" or so. So happy with the performance!

Hope everyone is safe and sound!

Dave


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*A little action in the driveway.*

We got about 2 feet or more so far and it's still coming down. 
The Simplicity really eats this stuff up. Had fun and one more run thru the driveways to go.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

uberT said:


> A-men !
> 
> I'm gassed and ready to go - - anxiously awaiting Round 2


The 921036 was a beast! Very happy with it!


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just got done I waited almost until dark to start. Had a drift halfway down the driveway about a foot over the top of the height of the bucket, and lengthwise down to the EOD pile, I am happy to report the machine is a beast with that 301cc on it  It powered through the full height of bucket in 2nd gear and threw it way up and the wind took it from there. After the initial path I was doing a little more than 1/2 bucket just to avoid the overspill. EOD was equally awesome, the 24" is a sweet match for the 301cc. I am happt the machine is built rugged enough to handle the engine, some of the newer, smaller chassis 24" would not be. 

I'll be going out again about 9pm to clear the neighbor's as she is older and will be working in the early A.M. , I'm going to have to use my Streamlight Headlamp as my machine has no lights but I can live with that so happy with the engine. That also gets the light right where I want wherever I point my head, so it works out. 

We are supposed to pick up 3-5 more before it's outa' here later !


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

I still think I need drift cutters.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

i got about 30 inches here in westford. went out 4 times today and prolly once more come morning. its still snowing lol my 28 deluxe+ works great


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

SnowGuy69 said:


> The 921036 was a beast! Very happy with it!


Yeah, it's a performer. And today's snow was a good way to let it shine


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

13" in Queens NY w much bigger drifts.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

This was the first real test for my new Cub. It did great! It ate up the 20+ inches we got before more snow came. I really like the auto turn feature, that made it really easy to move around the curves of our U-shaped driveway. 
One of the neighbors was out there shoveling her driveway by herself, and I asked if she needed help. Her husband is deployed on a submarine and they just moved here from California! Crazy woman, trying to clear all that with a shovel!
Our street hadn't been plowed yet (still hasn't at 9 PM!), so I blowed a path to their house and cleared the driveway for her. Hopefully after this they'll get a snowblower!
I'll be back out in the morning to clear the 3 inches we've had since I last cleared it. And I'm sure the snowplow is going to leave a mountain at the top of the driveways!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Let's see.. We got almost 3.5 " here in S.C. Pa. . Yawwnnn....


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

2 feet plus in the lower Merrimac valley..... And more tonight.

My Neighbor has a new Ariens 28" with a 12.5 hp. It is a beast and he cleared 2 feet of snow from a decent size drive way in no time.

It is a nice machine but I did not like the steering system. It has some kind of mechanism that turns one wheel off by leaning one way. He let me try it and I could not get the steering down.


----------



## Coldrainandsnow (Jan 26, 2015)

While I hope that all that received the full brunt of the storm are well, I am full of envy. I'm dying to see what my new Ariens platinum 24 can do in a real storm. Predictions had NW New Jersey in 18-24"-downgraded to 12-18" range, yet woke up to about 3 powdery inches. I felt like a child waking up on Christmas morning hoping for the best only to find nothing under the tree. Hope everyone is well and happy blowing.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

7" here in Staten Island,NY. Ran my repowered TB Storm 2410 once yesterday and twice today. Kept it in forward 6 all day. Not a problem for it. Tried out my Toro 521 yesterday and it kept clogging up in the auger area. Going to have to get it dialed in correctly. I did a repower on it with a 212cc predator. Might have to change the pulleys and belts to get it working correctly


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

uberT said:


> I'm just coming in from an awesome clearing session! About 2 1/4 hrs on the 921036,


You mean a Deluxe-28.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

storm2410 said:


> 7" here in Staten Island,NY. Ran my repowered TB Storm 2410 once yesterday and twice today. Kept it in forward 6 all day. Not a problem for it. Tried out my Toro 521 yesterday and it kept clogging up in the auger area. Going to have to get it dialed in correctly. I did a repower on it with a 212cc predator. Might have to change the pulleys and belts to get it working correctly


If it does not have an impeller kit I would make that the first thing. Might find out it's very good afterwards. I swear by that after doing it


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

It's midnight, and still snowing in Connecticut! I'll be behind the controls of my blower in the AM!


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

We only got about 7" here of light powder. My HS928TAS ate through it pretty fast. I have a 300 foot flag-shaped driveway consisting of a long 200' narrow section about 10-15 feet wide, and a 100' by 25' section at the house where we can park about 10+ cars when we have a party, and turn around when we don't. 

My neighbor owns a plow and did a few quick passes on the long section for me, but left it pretty narrow and didn't make any effort to plow the wider section. In fact he left a huge mound about 3 feet high and roughly 10x30 feet wide, piled up from the few 300-foot plow passes. I wanted it moved because it took away space where we park cars. So my efforts today were to clean up what he left, widen the driveway and clean up the edges, and clear a patch of grass for the dog run. Also clean up the EOD mound.

This is only my second time using this machine and I'm starting to get to know it. At first I was fighting the tracks through the 180 turns, but now I'm learning to slow it down to a crawl as I make the turn. That also gave me more time to switch the chute direction. Still getting used to the reversed (non-intuitive) crank direction of the chute control, also. 

I was really impressed the way the HS928TAS ate through the plow mounds at slow speed, and I didn't have to push or pull it, nor did I have to fight to keep the machine from climbing the mound. It just went forward and back, under track power and dug in like a bulldozer. My prior Noma 27" wheeled machine (with Snow Hog tires) would have tried to climb and would also have stopped dead while it spun it's wheels. 

Although the tracks are harder to turn sharply, they do reduce the effort in other ways, and make for a more effective snow removal machine. Very happy so far.

PS -- even though my machine has electric start, it pulls so easily and starts right up -- so I haven't even tried the plug-in starter. I guess I ought make sure it works before the warranty runs out.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

23 inches total here in Southeast Connecticut!

This little Cub did an awesome job in all the deep snow! It was easily throwing it 40 feet. I cleared out our driveway and 2 other driveways today. I'm whooped!


----------



## ehonda (Jan 17, 2015)

No one has bitchin' videos to post?

In all seriousness, I hope you all are OK and staying safe


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

ehonda said:


> No one has bitchin' videos to post?
> 
> In all seriousness, I hope you all are OK and staying safe


I charged up my GoPro, but I can't really find a good place to mount it where it wouldn't immediately be covered in blowing snow. 
I did think about mounting it on my motorcycle helmet, but that might get some strange looks from the neighbors!


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

*Attempt at a 'Bitchen' video*






This was shot mostly after the storm, but like many of you, I have been out 4 times in total over the two days, each time doing almost full-bucket clearing (until today when it was moderately nice after the storm, then it was only half-bucket clearing).

I had zero snow anywhere to start with...this was one storm.
My favorite is at :43 seconds.
And again at 6:34
and again at 7:26

Enjoy!


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice video, thanks for sharing


----------



## beardown34 (Jan 22, 2014)

You sir, are killing it. Scraper is set a little high for my anal retentive liking, but I'm sure you have your reasons. 

I'm beginning to wonder if I will ever make a full bucket pass here in Chicago


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

*I wish I could deck the scrapper*

Wish I could run it and see sparks!...my 3/4 stone driveway just loves to spit stones at my snowblower, so I need to run it 1.75" off the ground. A real PITA. Next snowblower upgrade, is going to be a paved driveway!


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

This applies to those that didn't get much snow from this "epic" storm!



> If you got gypped by the last storm, don't worry too much -- The blizzard was just part of a bigger pattern change that will likely bring more storms and cold over the next few weeks like we've been talking about -- The first one is a clipper tomorrow night into Friday, followed by a bigger one early next week... We'll have the details tomorrow!


Keep your blowers gassed up! It's a comin'! haha


----------

